# A Logical Explanation for Socionics Model A



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

Premises 

A) INTP: Ti, Ne, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ? (Ti is most conscious, 8th function is most unconscious)

B) Functions 1-4 are conscious and functions 5-8 are unconscious. 

C) Functions 1-4: less preferred also means less conscious.

D) If Ti is conscious then Te is unconscious (which also applies to N, S and F).

E) T and F are opposites, so Ti and Fe are opposites (Ti: external statics of fields, Fe: internal dynamics of objects)


INTP's most and least preferred functions

1) Ti, Ni

2) Ne, Te

3) Fi, Si

4) Se, Fe

*INTP prefers T to F (not T to N/S), so Ti is preferred to Te, Fi and Fe. *

Ne is not INTP's most preferred function (2nd position), so Si is not INTP's least preferred function.


There are only four possible combinations

a) Ti, Ne, Fi, Se, Fe, Si, Te, Ni (Socionics Model A)

b) Ti, Ne, Fi, Se, Ni, Te, Si, Fe

c) Ti, Ne, Si, Fe, Ni, Te, Fi, Se

d) Ti, Ne, Si, Fe, Se, Fi, Te, Ni 


The last combination (d) does not make any sense, since Ti > Fe > Fi > Te (> means 'more conscious than').

Isabel Briggs Myers (Gifts Differing):

The supremacy of one process unchallenged by the others is essential to the stability of the individual. Each process has its own set of aims and for successful adaptation, as Jung points out, the aims must be "constantly clear and unambiguous". One process needs to govern which way a person moves; it should always be the same process, so that today's move will not be regretted and reversed tomorrow.

Combinations b) and c) contradict Myers' statement, since Ni (most preferred) in the 5th position would be confusing.


John Beebe (Evolving the eight-function model): 

Where were my introverted feeling and extraverted sensation? Obviously, deep in the unconscious, kept there because they were shadow in attitude to the function-attitudes that I had differentiated. *Even more in shadow were the functions opposite in attitude to my first two functions*—that is, the introverted intuition that my superior extraverted intuition tended to inhibit, and the extraverted thinking that my auxiliary introverted thinking looked down upon.

Critique is welcome!


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

The dimensionality of the functions of the Model A

The notion of dimensionality of functions was introduced by A. V. Bukalov in 1989 by analogy with the dimension of functions in mathematics, then this concept was used by Yermak, Vladimir Davidovich. According to him, the manifestations of the functions of model A correspond to experience, norms, situations and time.

1. Program: experience, the norm, the situation, time

2. Creative: experience, the norm, the situation

3. Role: experience, the norm

4. Painful: experience

5. Suggestive: experience

6. Activation: experience, the norm

7. Observation: experience, the norm, the situation

8. Demonstrative: experience, the norm, the situation, time

All functions can accumulate and use one's own life *experience (Ex)*. Functions owning only experience (painful, suggestive) often issue an inadequate response to the situation, if the situation is unfamiliar through experience. Vera Novikova introduced the concept of mode of perception of information. Perception of information on these functions is transpiring in the mode of the past. Reaction on these functions is often inadequate to the current situation. Understanding of the situation comes later, often a while later when the relevance is lost.

*Norms (Nr)* apply to all functions except painful and suggestive. Norms include societal norms - social rules (etiquette), guidelines, laws, another's experience. The dimensionality [measure] of norm determines the susceptibility of the function to how others are acting in the situation. According to Novikova, the mode of perception is a static present - reaction to the current situation, without taking into account possible consequences.

*Situation (St)* is applicable to all the strong functions. They are capable of developing new relations, effectively using the exceptions to the rules, generalizing information into patterns - of generating new knowledge and experience. According to Novikova, the mode of perception is the dynamic present - reactions to the situation accounting for trends and possible developments.

*Time (Tm)* is attributable only to base and demonstrative functions. Reaction is linked to time: reaction to a similar situation at a different time may have been different, estimates will vary. According to Novikova, the mode of perception is the future - predictions of the situation, actions aimed at getting ahead, at future prospects, ability to think in a virtual time scale.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Why are you posting about socionics in the Myers-Briggs subforum? Doesn't this belong in the Socionics subforum?


----------

